
Amazon's Jeff Bezos Relaunches Blue Origin Space Program - evo_9
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2011/11/18/amazons-jeff-bezos-relaunches-blue-origin-website-for-private-spaceflight/
======
dfischer
This is so awesome. More space programs please! Anything to lower the cost and
make the possibility of mass space flight more true...

